# What weight fly rod for salmon?



## griffib (Oct 3, 2009)

I've been looking into purchasing a fly rod for salmon. Much of the information I've been reading suggests and 8, 9 or 10 wt. I've noticed the lengths vary from 9 ft , 9ft 6" to 10ft for single handed rods. Can anyone make a suggestion.

Thanks


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I use a 9' 9wt.


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

I would get a 10'6 or 11' switch rod 8/9 wt


----------



## Gooseanator26 (Mar 9, 2010)

Chromedoggy said:


> I would get a 10'6 or 11' switch rod 8/9 wt


Thats the way to go so you can swing streamers but also have a sweet nymphing stick


----------



## griffib (Oct 3, 2009)

I've heard these switch rods are great. How do they work with the short casts. I can't see casting an 11ft rod with a single hand. This also seems to require a hole new learning curve , not to mention a considerable outlay of cash?

thanks


----------



## Michigan Sportsman (Dec 29, 2009)

I fish for salmon in smaller rivers loaded with logjams and have found a 9ft 10wt rod is best when I need to put the brakes on a hot fish. A shorter rod equals more leverage, and a 10wt has enough backbone.

When I have more space without obstructions I will use a 10ft 8wt.


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

griffib said:


> I've heard these switch rods are great. How do they work with the short casts. I can't see casting an 11ft rod with a single hand. This also seems to require a hole new learning curve , not to mention a considerable outlay of cash?
> 
> thanks


I think every cast is easier with a switch, plus you have the ability to use 2 handed casting techniques which excel in close quarters. You have additional length to assist with mending and protecting light tippet.
You can get a Beulah, TFO or Redington switch for half the price of a 10ft 9wt Sage Z, or Orvis helios.
Cost is relative to what you are trying to accomplish


----------



## griffib (Oct 3, 2009)

What weight switch rod is best? How are they at getting the leverage to stop the salmon before it travels a short distance to a pile of logs and debris?

Thanks


----------



## Nighttimer (Jul 24, 2001)

Question...what method do you plan to use for kings? That will effect what length and action would be best.


----------



## Gooseanator26 (Mar 9, 2010)

griffib said:


> What weight switch rod is best? How are they at getting the leverage to stop the salmon before it travels a short distance to a pile of logs and debris?
> 
> Thanks



I would go with a 9 wt because it has backbone but it isn't to heavy. They are amazing at stopping the fish because with that long rod you just put some pressure into the fish to turn them from the brush.


----------

